# Some recent pictures of my track



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've seen a lot of interest here recently about detailing HO tracks. My track has been around for a long time and most of the pictures of it on the web are fairly old. Since I've moved a couple of years ago the track has gotten a bit beat up and in need of some repairs, however it still looks and runs pretty good. I snapped some pictures of it the other night to show how it looks after @ 15 years of use. We have some of the buildings just randomly placed around the track right now. There's still lots of stuff packed away in boxes. The whole end with the grandstands is now bare after the addition of the extension and walls- that end still needs more construction and then will all be new features and landscaping. There are also some pictures of my semi finished basement where the track sits. Now that the basement remodel is getting finished up I'm ready to get to the track repairs and back to my favorite hobby. :thumbsup: 

Here are some pictures:

Looking down the 2nd straight from the Start Line, facing the pits.









Looking half way down the front stretch back towards turn 1. 









"The Wall of Shame" at turn 1. These billboards have taken lots of punishment over the years. CHeck out the people on the Ferris Wheel... 









Looking down the pits with the modified Shell station in the foreground. Another area needing repairs. This gas station will become "Sunoco" when the repairs begin. 









The L section with carnival in the parking lot. KFC needs some serious work along with lots of other areas. 









Overall shot showing the bar and lounge area half of the new basement rec room. On the far wall is a large collage representing most of my Playboy Printing Plate collection. This half of the basement will be dedicated to my other "hobby" collection; Playboy. :tongue: 









*MORE PICTURES LISTED HERE* There you can click on the photos for high res versions for better detail.

-Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks for sharing the pics Scott, as always your track truely inspires...


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Seeing such a great track with great detail only means that I still have got a long way to go on my current layout.

Thanks for sharing, the track is simply amazing in every way I have always admired your track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Sort of like my idea of a dream slotcar layout, except I would like to have a train layout intermingled into mine. I would like to have a couple of different styles of tracks for running different types of cars. :thumbsup: 

Nice!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Scott,

Some great pix. Watch your head as you head to the bar. :freak: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is sweet -- I love the mangled guardrails along the pit straight, gives it a nice vintage look.

I think it was your track I saw pictures of when I decided to "white line" the edges of my track.

It's layout like this that assure I will never have some sterile "professional" HO layout in my house, you know the type, with no scenery and clear vinyl walls. Blech . . . To each their own but I love detailed tracks like this.

'doba


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

did you desighn the layout yourself? that is fantastic,i'm green.do you have an overhead style image or a diagram picture of the layout? :wave:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

That is a very nice layout, I really like the elevation change, and the scenery you have created. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

2.8powerranger said:


> did you desighn the layout yourself? that is fantastic,i'm green.do you have an overhead style image or a diagram picture of the layout? :wave:


Thanks for the comments guys- The track went through many design changes before we settled on this layout and made it permanent. All of these designs I had on paper ended up sucking, so that's why I tell people building new tracks to try out your layout ideas for a while before making anything permanent. And it wasn't always an L shape either. That was the final addition. The high banked turns went up 2 levels from their original height. Those turns were flat also before integrating the Tomy banked track into the Tyco track.

Here's an overhead shot from 2001: You can click anywhere on the layout and see the "drivers view":

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/About_Vargo_Speedway/DriveVS/drivevs.html

-Scott V.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Scott you suck! Must be nice heh. Those pics are absolutely awesome, what else can I say? I wish I could put my table in a corner wall like yours is so I could do more permenant landscaping. Looks like a VERY fast fun track to race on. 20 foot straights can make things interesting!


----------

